# I think my baby is sick..



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, this morning I woke up and besides sleeping in longer than they normally let me (we got to sleep til almost 9:30, when the standard wake up mommy time is 7:30-8), Sonic just not been his normal hyper Hav self. He has ignored his food and treats today but will go over and get drinks from his water bowl occasionally. However, it seems that sometimes after drinking or bouts of sudden energy and play he tends to vomit. The vomit looks clear and like it is strictly liquid. I was going to take him in to our vet, but then I looked at the time and they are already closed for the day and not opened tomorrow. He's sleeping peacefully beside me right now, but I'm curious what you all think, should I be more concerned and try to get him in to the emergency vet or wait til Monday and judge how he is feeling between now and then.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

How old is he? Is there any diarrhea? Does he seem to be in pain? More specifically any tummy pain?


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic is almost a year old (April 15th). The last time he went potty there was no diarrhea, but that was also this morning before I think he started feeling sick. I also haven't really noticed any specific tummy or any other pain. Just a kind of dullness to his eyes and lack of energy along with the vomiting.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You can take his temperature I have never done it but I think you use a baby thermometer
here is a link to how you do it 
www.ehow.com/video_2348681_take-dogs-temperatu..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I know Tillie sometimes throws up if she is over hungry. Could he maybe have slept too late and is now naseuous cause he didn't eat in time?? Have you tried hand feeding any yummy foods like cheese or cooked chicken breast to see if you can stimulate his appetite?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

My concern is that if he is drinking the water then vomiting it up he might have a blockage. I don't have any personal experience with that. I would think that would be accompanied by belly pain but I'm not certain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> My concern is that if he is drinking the water then vomiting it up he might have a blockage. I don't have any personal experience with that. I would think that would be accompanied by belly pain but I'm not certain.


When Kodi had a partial obstruction last year, he was MAJORLY painful. There was no doubt that he needed to go to the ER.

I think if he's vomiting enough that you think he's not staying hydrated, I'd take him in. Otherwise, I'd just keep a really close eye on him. It won't hurt him not to eat for a day, as long as he's drinking enough.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, my husband usually calms me down when I get into 'worried momma' mode, but he's at a work conference this weekend and I haven't gotten to talk to him yet. 

I hate when my little man isn't feeing his best. I did try to hand feed him some of his favorite yummy treats and he turned his nose up at them until Aries came over then he slowly ate them. Since posting this treat earlier, I do think he's starting to feel better. He has been sleeping a lot but when he wakes up he looks happier and has drank a few times without vomiting. Still not showing an interest in his food. I'll just keep an extra close eye on him today and tomorrow and hope he continues to feel better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Thanks everyone, my husband usually calms me down when I get into 'worried momma' mode, but he's at a work conference this weekend and I haven't gotten to talk to him yet.
> 
> I hate when my little man isn't feeing his best. I did try to hand feed him some of his favorite yummy treats and he turned his nose up at them until Aries came over then he slowly ate them. Since posting this treat earlier, I do think he's starting to feel better. He has been sleeping a lot but when he wakes up he looks happier and has drank a few times without vomiting. Still not showing an interest in his food. I'll just keep an extra close eye on him today and tomorrow and hope he continues to feel better.


You probably want to keep an eye on his stools too. If he isn't passing any, and looks painful, get him straight to an ER. If they look relatively normal, and he seems no worse, you're probably OK waiting.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep an eye on the hydration, things can go downhill quickly if they are dehydrated.

SOrry to hear he's feeling bad, did he have any heart worm med, flea meds or shots this last week?

Be careful on walks, too. This time of year people are putting TONS of dangerous chemicals on grass, they might take a big whiff of poison when trying to smell for other animals on the grass 

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I would wait and see if anything develops. Sometimes they just have a yuk feeling day just like people! Hope Sonic is feeling better tomorrow! Doesn't something like this always happen when the husband is away???


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Just thought I would provide you all with an update. I think you might have been right Kathie, it seems like it just must have been an off day. Even by last night Sonic was acting more like himself, and now this morning he is running and playing and eating and drinking. I'm still gonna keep an eye on him and make sure there don't appear to be any other issues or anything today. 

Thanks everyone for all your comments and help.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy to hear Sonic seems better today. Hoping he continues to feel well.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

So glad Sonic is feeling better. I think we all feel the same way - we just want to see them at their 100% all the time! I like the poster that said that sometimes they just have an off day like people. A good reminder for me


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's good news. I certainly know what it's like when they are sick and it is scary.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah!!! Hope all continues to go well!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Just thought I would provide you all with an update. I think you might have been right Kathie, it seems like it just must have been an off day. Even by last night Sonic was acting more like himself, and now this morning he is running and playing and eating and drinking. I'm still gonna keep an eye on him and make sure there don't appear to be any other issues or anything today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your comments and help.


Glad he is better. I love thephoto of the pup with his head on the floor sleeping! Which one is that? He's a beautiful Havie!!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, that's Sonic, I took the picture just after I thought he was starting to feel bad during one of his extra long naps.. The look so peaceful and innocent sleeping, don't they?


----------

